# [Hilfe] Download Geschwindigkeit



## Blinded (6. Mai 2011)

Hejj...

ich besitze einen 100MBit/s internetanschluss von kabelbw
nlaut speedtest empfange ich über WLAN ~80MBit/s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn ich dann etwas runterlade habe ich max ~300Kb/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich benütze als browser firefox 
jemand n ahnung an was das liegen könnte?!

gruß blinded


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

liegt daran das MBit was anderes sind als Kb.
MegaByte sind keine Kilobit


----------



## CiususX (6. Mai 2011)

FF lädt die Datei immer nur mit einer Verbindung vom Server. Außerdem kann die gernige Geschwindigkeit daran liegen das der Server einfach nicht mehr hergibt.

Versuch mal einen Download-Manager, damit sollte es flotter gehen.


----------



## Blinded (6. Mai 2011)

*@**<BaSh>* 
 jaaa schon kla...aber die kb/s müssen ja dann im 4stelligen bereich sein! oder raff ich da was mal garnet?!


----------



## Blinded (6. Mai 2011)

@*CiususX
*jaa aber egal von welchem server ich lade..immer selbe!


----------



## CiususX (6. Mai 2011)

DL-Manager auch schon probiert?


----------



## Blinded (6. Mai 2011)

jop..und mit up-account 

..die file wo ich jetzt geladen hatte war von mixcloud..n mp3 vom freund!


----------



## TheReal1604 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,

du kannst dir sicher sein das die Server einfach nicht mehr hergeben.

Teste mal andere Downloads z.b. auf chip.de, irgendwelche Spiele-Demos oder eine kleine Linux Distri.

Dann wirst du merken das es an den Servern liegt.

MfG


----------



## HAWX (6. Mai 2011)

Falls du Steam hast wie vie laedst denn damit runter?


----------



## Blinded (6. Mai 2011)

ahh okay thx leutz..dann suche ich mir mal geeignete server 

jaa grade mit chip getestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Mai 2011)

Bei meiner 16Mbit Leitung komme ich auf reale Raten von 1,5MB/s. Kommt bei Dir also hin wie ich sehe.


----------



## DiabloJulian (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich sowas sehe werd ich mit meiner 2000er immer neidisch.
Kannst auch ganz leicht ausrechnen was deine max. Download wäre: Die 100Mbits : 8 (1Byte=8Bit) = 12,5 Mbyte/second.


----------



## Doomshroom (6. Mai 2011)

Kommt eben nicht hin
Bei einer 100mbit Leitung müsstest du falls es der Server hergibt mit max 12,5 Mbyte downloaden können.Ein bischen Verlust ist zwar immer aber über 11 solltens m.M.n. schon sein.
Der Kabel BW Speedtest müsste sofern er nicht überlastet ist auch 100.000kbit anzeigen. Dafür ist er schließlich ausgelegt:
Ansonsten einfach mal andere Speedtests machen oder von Uni Servern was laden.

Bei Docsis kommt  zudem anders als bei DSL (immer) die volle Leistung an.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Mai 2011)

Und im Gegensatz zu einem LAN-Kabel kommt bei WLAN eben nicht immer die volle Leistung an


----------



## Blinded (7. Mai 2011)

jop empfange ja aus n anderem stockwerk über wlan ;P
...em jaaa habe auch erst seid märz den anschluss davor auch nur 2k von telekom :/

ich glaube das war n pic 
über lan ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Mai 2011)

Der download is ja echt fein aber upload is ja echt nen witz...zurzeit hab ich die kleine vdsl leitung und ab 17. Endlich die große


----------

